# Dog Shows in kent and sussex



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

I have some dates for may,june,july, august,september but does anyone know of any dog shows on this month in kent or sussex, i would be grateful if schuedules were emailed to me at [email protected] i only this email for pet related emails or try to. I know theres one in chichester sunday.:001_smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dont know of any companion shows 
UK Paper Leisure Open at Lockmeadow Sunday thats all :001_smile:


Love your facebook site by the way :001_smile:


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks open no good to me my bingo is a crossbreed, theres a companion is chichester sunday but i dont drive, was wondering how much train fare would be Hastings East Sussex to Chichester West Sussex.


----------



## morganstar (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a fundog show at Ashfields Polo park in Essex on the 7/8th May should be really good, is that too far for you though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> Thanks open no good to me my bingo is a crossbreed


I've got a Bingo


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

there's a companion show/terrier at Wye on 15th May . i'll let you have the details when i get them


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

ok thanks i dont drive but my dad does will see if i can grab a lift any details great, even better if on a public transport network ie: can be accessed by bus or train.


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

morganstar said:


> There's a fundog show at Ashfields Polo park in Essex on the 7/8th May should be really good, is that too far for you though.


schuedule will be great if you have it i am prepared to travel as have parents and friends that drive.


----------



## morganstar (Apr 14, 2011)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> schuedule will be great if you have it i am prepared to travel as have parents and friends that drive.


Hi here's a list of the fun dog Classes theres gundog, terrier and lurcher shows on as well.
Hopefully might see you there think I'm doing a trade stand if I can get myself organised in time lol

FAMILY FUN DOG SHOW

The fun show is open to everybody with any breed of dog

1.	Junior handler 10 years old and under
2.	Junior handler over 10 years old
3.	Any variety, any breed puppy 6 months and under
4.	Any variety, any breed puppy over 6 months up to 12 months
5.	Any variety, any breed sapling over 12 months up to 18 months
6.	Prettiest bitch
7.	Most handsome dog
8.	Dog with most appealing eyes
9.	Best Pedigree
10.	Best Crossbreed
11.	Best Running Type
12.	Best Terrier
13.	Best Gun Type
14.	Best Rescue
15.	Best Veteran (7 years +)
16.	Most character or attitude
17.	Best condition
18.	Best pair
19.	Dog the judge would most like to take home
20.	Any dog who hasnt won a rosette today

Winners of classes 3-20 go into championship


----------

